# Sherbert



## Hayley411 (Sep 18, 2009)

Sherbert died one week ago tomorrow, it's strange not having her around anymore. My little Sherbie-bun. She was my first house rabbit, so well behaved she never was a chewer. She was bought from a petstore 7 years ago. She was the sweetest girl, would wake me up in the morningby licking my face. She loved to burrow under the covers at night and sleep with me.

She died whilein my arms so at least she wasn't alone.

Binky Free Sherbie

















~Hayley


----------



## pla725 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. I love the picture of her sniffing the dandelion flower. 

If you need to talk just pm me. I've lost several special rabbit friends over the years.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Sherbert. She was beautiful and had a wonderful 7 years with you. I hope your good memories of her can comfort you. Binky free, Sherbert.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 18, 2009)

I am sorry you lost Sherbert. 

Binky freeSherbert. ink iris:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss....Sherbert was a pretty little bunny


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww Hayley. I'm so sorry. Sherbert was a really lovely girl, very unique living. She had a good life with you and lived longer than a lot of bunnies- not that it will make you feel any better. My first bunny was bought from a pet store and died in my arms when he was 7 years old too. I know it was hard to hold her as she died, but like you said, at least she wasn't alone. Both of mine died in my arms and I'm really glad I was with them.

RIP Sherbert


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 19, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Sherbert. The pictures of her are just darling. No matter how long they are with us it is never long enough. Commander Bun-Bun was our first bunny, and, when she passed it was very hard--we were happy that she was at home and didn't have to take her to the Vet's. Just don't have the words to express our feelings adequately. You rest in peace little girl and binky free at the bridge till we all meet again.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 19, 2009)

she was a beautiful girl, 
binky free little Sherbert :angelandbunny:


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful girl... and she sounds like she was just darling. I'm so sorry for your loss. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 20, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl, I am sorry for your loss.


----------

